

How to Power Nap - svjunkie
http://www.gnorb.net/566/how-to-power-nap

======
petercooper
_If you want to expedite this process, move your pupils around a bit in order
to simulate REM sleep._

Does this actually do anything?

------
chrisgoodrich
when I was in college, I would take 20 minute power naps in my car between
classes. this really worked to improve my mood the rest of the day.

